# teacup pig???



## Kolorbl1nd (May 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am thinking about getting a teacup pig in the future. just wanted to see if anyone has one or had one. any input would be awesome! thanks,
Beckie


----------



## terryo (May 16, 2012)

My son has a horse farm in New Jersey and he went to a farm auction tonight to try and get some mini pig he was telling me about. I haven't heard from him yet, but I'll let you know if he gets one and sends me a picture. I think they are called Royal Dandie teacups....not sure if that's right the right name or not.


----------



## Missy (May 16, 2012)

I want one too


----------



## terryo (May 16, 2012)

These are about the smallest I've seen so far
http://pixiepigs.com/teacuppigs_6.html

Look on you tube and you can see some really small ones too.


----------



## ascott (May 16, 2012)

Adorable....


----------



## Angi (May 17, 2012)

They are so cute. I want one!


----------



## Momof4 (May 17, 2012)

Those are so cute!!! I would love one. She doesn't live far from me, but I know it won't happen in my life time.


----------



## Laura (May 17, 2012)

Check your local ordinances... They are just small pot bellies? they were the craze,, and then they were dime a dozen and throw aways... sad... animal fads...


----------



## Kerryann (May 17, 2012)

They are so cute. I would want one. They say they are more easily trained than a dog.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 17, 2012)

Years ago, my neighbor got a miniature supposed "pot bellied pig" It ended up about 300 pounds. Make sure what you're buying.


----------



## Bow (May 17, 2012)

I have a friend who's teacup pig gained 200 pounds and developed tusks. You really have to check out the breeders thoroughly. There's some that are legit, but many more that are just starving piglets and saying their miniature.


----------



## wellington (May 17, 2012)

I was looking into getting one also down the road. I had a pot belly years ago, but like already stated, she got bigger then she was suppose to but she still lived in my house until I moved to Chicago into a too small of an apartment for her. Otherwise I would have moved her with me. She did go to some friends with a nice farm. She was very happy there. Anyone gets one, please post pics and don't buy unless there is a contract with guarantee of size. I did find some when I was looking that did have it.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 17, 2012)

They are cute, but just not for me. Had a friend with a pot belly pig. He loved that damn thing. To each their own. I will stick with dogs and torts and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Itort (May 17, 2012)

Be sure that you are ready for one. They are very intelligent and can be a handfull. We had two potbellys that were housebroken that started to break the house. They ended up in barn with goats which fit their behaviour very well. I think they are best kept where they can be pigs and root and wallow. They were very friendly and fun pets but in my opinion not house pets. By the bye we ended with two rescue sows in addition to our barrows because the fact they sold as house pets. Also I don't think I saw an adult pig on the website.


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2012)

They are cute, but i heard they are a handful.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 17, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, these pigs are a scam!! They do not stay small and will indeed get large. My wife wanted one so I did the research and even confronted breeders and what I came up with everywhere was its one big scam. They charge thousands of dollars for a pig that's worth $50 on a good day.


----------



## Itort (May 17, 2012)

I suspected as much. A miniture pig is still a large animal.


----------



## Bow (May 18, 2012)

http://micropigscanada.com/

These people have days were you can tour the farm, and meet adults.


----------



## sheilaamistone1974 (May 18, 2012)

how to tell a pot belly pig from a regular pig?? pot's have a straight tail. i have one. pots' are still classified as pots even if they weigh 400#'s because that is still much less then a regular pig. DO NOT GET A TEACUP PIG. the have a much shorter life. breeders will tell you to feed them less than a pot eats. the problem is that thair organs outgrow thair body. the teacups need to eat 1/2 cup pig chow for every 25 pounds.


----------



## Itort (May 18, 2012)

If you want a pig, I would suggest getting one from a rescue.


----------



## Laura (May 18, 2012)

Guinnea hogs are Naturally small... check them out... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Hog


----------



## NudistApple (May 18, 2012)

Laura said:


> Guinnea hogs are Naturally small... check them out...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Hog





"The Guinea Hog is also included in Slow Food USA's Ark of Taste,[7] a catalog of heritage foods in danger of extinction."
Heritage...foods.


----------



## Bow (May 18, 2012)

Laura said:


> Guinnea hogs are Naturally small... check them out...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Hog





That, is really cute.


----------



## sheilaamistone1974 (May 18, 2012)

if you are serious about getting a pig, please check out www.potbellypigs.com
that is whare I got my boy from and at 1 1/2 yrs he is only 97 pounds. most of his growing is done. he will still grow until he reaches 4 years old but he will grow very slow. they grow the most in their first year. in December he reached 90 pounds. in the past 5 months he has only gained 7 pounds. this lady, Nancy, breeds for temperament and PROPER weight. at the time of his birth, his mom was 3 yrs old and 80 pounds, and his dad was 5 yrs and 110 pounds. my boy is very well behaved in the house. he is also crate trained since winter time it is to cold for him to be out if I'm not home.

Wilbur's mom






Wilbur's dad





Wilbur first trip to store at 9 wks





Wilbur's most recent picture


----------



## Laura (May 18, 2012)

yep, guinea hogs are for small farms.. its becoming popular.. Dexter Cattle, mini Turkeys, chickens... 

I was told the teacups are poorly bred to get so tiny.. have weak legs and dont live as long...
Of course they can be improved upon over the years, but I have a feeling, a small pig is not less trouble
then a bigger pig.. and probably not any more legal in some small back yards..


----------

